# hi to all



## Markus (Dec 21, 2013)

My names Markus and I'm getting my misses (Lauren) some mice for christmas so thought it to be a good idea to get into the mousing community as we haven't had mice before. We are looking forward to having our littles in a couple of days. We live in the uk and might attend some shows after we learn more of the hobby and speak to some experienced keepers. Thanks Markus


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Welcome,


----------



## Markus (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks. I was just wondering but what do you get when you join the NMC?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You must be a member to show at NMC shows, which is the most important bit. You also get a rules and standards book and a yearbook. If you intend to show you also need to subscribe to the NMC News, which is the mouse fancy's monthly magazine. There is more information on the website: http://www.thenationalmouseclub.co.uk


----------



## Markus (Dec 21, 2013)

I just noticed this. Thanks but I think I asked a similar question somewhere else. (Whoops)


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

